# FS: Chaeto, Candy cane, Mushroom, Monti, etc.



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

These have to go, I just don't have room. I didn't even realize how bad it was until John asked me which ones were the new ones and I had trouble finding where they were...I can't hold unless it's like a day or two.
If they're not picked up by the 6th, they'll be free.

Go to last page to see updated pics and what's left.

2" Yuma - Sold








1" Yuma + 2 baby Yumas - Sold








3" x 3" dome-shaped Red-Green Favia. It's not doing well but there's about 2" x 2" left in good shape. - Sold








Baby Hammer coral + Mushroom - Sold


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i seen thies coral in person nice stuff to bad my tank is full to the brim !


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah Nicole! You should have told me about the hammer! :S


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

1.5" Mushroom - $5








2x 3.5" long Monti cap - Pending








2x 1.5" Toadstool - Sold








1" Bright orange Yuma - Sold








Xenia - Sold


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nicole said:


> 1.5" Mushroom - $5
> View attachment 16661
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there Nicole, I can't seem to view the attachments in your 2nd post ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

That's weird. Maybe give it some time? :S Let me know if it still doesn't work and I will re-upload.



input80 said:


> Hey there Nicole, I can't seem to view the attachments in your 2nd post ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

1" Yuma - $5








Green Candy cane, will put pics up tmr. $5-$10


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take the baby hammer with mushrooms, also the toadstool. Free xenia sure. My tank is empty. Don't mind putting some colour in it. Can you please pm me your number. I can pick up Monday for sure. Thanks


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually I can pick up today around 230 to 3


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nicole said:


> These have to go, I just don't have room. I didn't even realize how bad it was until John asked me which ones were the new ones and I had trouble finding where they were...
> If they're not picked up by the 6th, they'll be free.
> 
> 2" Yuma - $10
> ...


Hey Nicole, I'll take the 2" yuma and the 1" orange yuma as well, can't see the orange one attachment but I'll take it. Cheers Laurie


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Heya Laurie, I hope you're gonna share


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

input80 said:


> Heya Laurie, I hope you're gonna share


Hey Ian, were you wanting a Yuma? LOL


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

thinking about it, don't have any yet, lol........ your tank has actually inspired me now, I think I know what I want in mine


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I re-uploaded the pics, see if that works.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Heya Nicole, please let Laurie of I know when you might be available for the yumas, I think we'll take them all, between us both. I'm also interested in the favia


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you very much Nicole & Laurie, everything arrived safely


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Np, good luck with them. The one yuma was kind of small so I gave you an extra one. Hope that makes up for it  Thanks to everyone who helped clear out my tank. I still have some candy canes and mushrooms left. I'll make a separate thread for them.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Of course, it's all appreciated.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What's left for sale.

Candy cane corals, 3 left - $10 each, or all 3 for $20.








Two 3.5" long monti cap - Both for $10








Mushroom - $5








Mushroom I believe? - $5








Branching hammer coral - $10


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Lowered prices. Take them all for $40.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^great deal for $40 package


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Tn23 said:


> ^great deal for $40 package


When available Nicole?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

The second mushroom is gone. Hammer and monti pending. Some Candy canes left. All 3 (about 19 heads) for $20.







A clump of chaeto for $5. 2 Portions available.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll take the cheato , maybe some corals as well . Pm thanks


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump, I need someone who will actually follow through.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Candy canes sold. 2 Handfuls of Chaeto for $5. Light blue and green/turquoise mushroom for $5.


----------

